# Aftermarket Choke Tube



## Tattertot (Sep 14, 2007)

Looking to buy a new choke tube and want to know what you guys have or suggest.

I shoot a browning gold with 3" BB. 

Looking at the patternmaster, but want to know if I should look at any others.

Thanks


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Factories, Briley, Carlson's, Patternmasters. All good chokes and I have a lot of them. I have found over the last couple of years that I am liking Carlson's a bit more. Its not because they are any better then any of the others when it comes to patterning but that they will allow you to buy one of there chokes take it and pattern it with your gun and load. If the choke you get don't produce the results you are after you can send it back and trade it for another one to try and only have to pay for shipping.


----------



## quackcommander (Aug 20, 2009)

I like kicks.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I love my Patternmaster short range.Great choke.


----------



## stucknmud (Dec 2, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I love my Patternmaster short range.Great choke.


+1

I like the Patternmaster short or mid range choke.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

For my gold 3" I use a Briley LM extended. Half the cost of the patternmaster and I have seen very good pattern results with large steel with this choke.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

toasty said:


> For my gold 3" I use a Briley LM extended. Half the cost of the patternmaster and I have seen very good pattern results with large steel with this choke.


I also used a LM Briley in my 3.5" Browning Gold. I liked a Kicks High Flyer MOD as well if you want a ported choke. I have never been a huge fan of the Patternmaster. They are very picky which loads they like and rarely pattern well with faster steel (i.e. 1500 + fps.)


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I bought a Briley EXR improved modified for my 870 supermag. I haven't patterned it yet and I am curious as to how it will perform with various shell lengths and shot sizes, etc. I have a briley skeet choke that will probably see more time in the barrel than any other choke; I shoot most of my ducks close over decoys.


----------



## Tattertot (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the reply's.

Without getting into a discussion on how far is too far to shoot - let me ask the question.

For you guys using a Briley are you seeing better patterns at longer ranges, or just better patterns in close?

I want a choke that will have a great pattern up close, but also be able to reach out and touch something if I need to.

Is there a better brand for in close patterns vs. a better brand for long range patterns?

Thanks again.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I keep hearing that I need to buy a Carlson's tube for my SBE-II


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

With a Briley LM, I get about 80-85% patterns in a 30" circle at 40 yards using #3 and #4 shot. That puts the max range depending on load at about 50 yards. It is a little too tight for 10 yard shots, but 90% of my shots are 20-35 yards. I have brought down birds over 50 yards a couple of times. You can get tighter patterns with other chokes, but that makes the shorter shots more difficult. I've got a Carlson Extended Medium Range (mod) that is too tight for me. I get 90%+ patterns at 40 yards. I will use it late season when more shots are in the 40 yards range and on windy days when it is hard to get your pattern to the birds in tact. 

Whatever you do, pattern your hunting loads. I've got a benelli that the best choke I found was the factory mod. It was better than a carlson extended and way better than a kicks mod. Hopefully you've already patterned your factory chokes, if not, my browning factory ic gave the best patterns of the factory chokes for kent fasteel loads.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Tested the briley exr tube out to the 32 yard line playing slider 'pick a piece' trap. Even with 1 oz. loads of #8 it dusted even the smallest remnants! Didn't do too well with it as the first shooter, it didn't leave anything left for the second shooter to shoot at!!! :lol: 

I haven't patterned any steel through it yet, which is the real test. But with lead it patterns very, very tight.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

How do your usual loads pattern with the factory tubes?


----------

